# FS: Shrimps, Loaches, Puffers, Balloon Rams !



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

thinning out more shrimps and also the puffers and loaches still gotta go !

Shrimps - All Shrimps are Good quality, really vibrant colours.

PFRs - $2.5 each min. 10

Red Rilis - $3 each min. 10

Puffers 

Green Spotted Puffers - $5 each or 3 for $10

Fahaka Puffer 11 inches - $50 one only

Loaches 

Hill Stream Loaches - $5 each min. 3


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP, no one wants Quality shrimps?!


----------



## seabass16 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would love to get some shrimp but I'm in the east coast until March


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

Private Message Sent.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump bump !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuummppp


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Pm sent already


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

pms replied and updated.


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

PM sent....


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuumppp


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump this up


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump this up !


----------

